# I need something for riding.



## The Tourist

I have a touch of asthma and some hay fever.

And is usually my lot in life, I'll spend an entire hour cleaning my lungs on the gym StairMaster, only to have some addict light up a cigarette the moment I pull my bike onto the Interstate.

I'm not a big fan of diesel fumes, either.

Does anyone know of some form of light-weight mask or small respirator with a filtering system tight enough for the particulates of smoke, fumes and idiocy?  Something I can carry with me on my bike?

Something like this:

http://abcsafetyglasses.com/mly-2300.html

But not this, not yet...

http://www.northernsafety.com/Produ...Full-Facepiece-Respirator-Size-M-L.html?PFM=H


----------



## Big Dog

This is what you need ........... charcoal repirator.

http://www.sloblu.com/bluproduct.html?productid=MA1MMM_8247R95


----------



## The Tourist

Thank you.  I just saved it to my 'favorites list' for ordering some after the holidays.

BTW, cold air also effects asthmatics, this might aid against that, as well.


----------



## Galvatron

My Bro-in-law uses one of these.......

http://www.twenga.co.uk/offer/40270/6594070597470502863.html


----------



## CityGirl

I confess...this title sent my mind into the gutter.....I was sure one of you guys would post a response like this:





There were other selections but would definitely have required a move of the thread to another forum.


----------



## American Woman

High five CG!


----------



## RNE228

The Tourist said:


> I have a touch of asthma and some hay fever.


 
I will look at the fire station tonite. In my wildland gear, I have a nice filter mask. It works for working in heavy smoke from grass/brush fires, so it should work for your application.


----------



## mtntopper

Really Nice Bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **

Just one quick glance and I have the lungs of a 20 year old again. Breathing is now deep and heavy..........


----------



## rback33

CityGirl said:


> I confess...this title sent my mind into the gutter.....I was sure one of you guys would post a response like this:
> 
> 
> 
> There were other selections but would definitely have required a move of the thread to another forum.




Um.. so start your own thread and let's see them!


----------



## The Tourist

Wow, she's mighty pretty. Great lines. My heart started pound.

I just wish they would have gotten that babe off of the bike so I can see more of the open clutch and parts of the rear frame...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

There's a bike in the picture?


----------



## RNE228

RNE228 said:


> I will look at the fire station tonite. In my wildland gear, I have a nice filter mask. It works for working in heavy smoke from grass/brush fires, so it should work for your application.


 
This is what I have:

http://www.firecache.com/prodinfo.asp?number=30.1600

I think other retailers have other colors...


----------



## CityGirl

rback33 said:


> Um.. so start your own thread and let's see them!


 
ermmm. No.  You boys have at it.


----------



## rback33

CityGirl said:


> ermmm. No.  You boys have at it.



Come on now! Put yer money where yer mouth is!


----------



## CityGirl

rback33 said:


> Come on now! Put yer money where yer mouth is!


 

I'm saving my money to put in my mouth when the economy tanks and fiber is at a premium.


----------



## CityGirl

But here is the trick...  Google images search words "Babe on Harley"  All the pics you want.


----------



## The Tourist

CityGirl said:


> Google images.


 
Heck, just *park* a bunch of Harleys.

Even as a biker, I have never understood one concept.  Take a slob, any slob.  Stick him in a pair of Dockers and you can't get him laid for any amount of money.

Take the *same slob*, sit him on a chrome Harley, and babes will wait in line to lift their tops.

Personally, I'm not fond of biker babes.  I know one Harley calendar model.  She has a Sportster and she rides out of the same shop I go to.

Not much to look at up close.  If you change the subject from "unique nail-polish colors" to something like the weather, you get this same vapid look like you surprised her with a math quiz.

Perhaps the two facets deserve each other.

Biker babes and newbie rider dentists on pristine Sportsters.


----------



## American Woman

I'm not a babe, but I love to ride bikes! With Redneck only. A bike is dangerous and he's the only one I would trust my life with. If something happens....then as soon a I can I'm gonna knock the slop outta him.


----------



## The Tourist

American Woman said:


> A bike is dangerous and he's the only one I would trust my life with.


 
I don't even ride along side some bikers.  Our bikes are very dangerous, I trust few, and I don't want to die from foolishness, either.


----------

